
Show HN: Kube Namespace – Run Multiple kubectl Commands In The Same Namespace - Noah-Huppert
https://github.com/Noah-Huppert/kube-namespace
======
Noah-Huppert
I made this tool to solve the problem of being slowed down by having to add
the `--namespace` argument to every single `kubectl` command invocation:

    
    
      # Before
      kubectl --namespace foo-bar get pods  
      kubectl --namespace foo-bar describe pod/bazz  
      kubectl --namespace foo-bar exec bazz
      
      # After  
      kubens use foo-bar
    
      kubectl get pods  
      kubectl describe pod/bazz  
      kubectl exec bazz  
    
    

I hope this helps others who have encountered the same issue.

------
imauld
This is a built in feature of `kubectl`:

    
    
        kubectl config set-context your-context --namespace some-namespace

